# Must Haves for the Kindle Fire :)



## schuttziejr (May 25, 2010)

I just recently purchased a Kindle Fire and I want to load it up with my own apps and awesome books and things, but I can't seem to find what to put on it. What kinds of really awesome Apps, books, or anything else are absolute MUST HAVES for a Kindle Fire? Internally, my Fire is pretty naked right now. XD Please help me out!


----------



## horsegoalie (Jan 11, 2012)

I use Go Launcher EX, Random Mahjong, Fruit Ninja, fluffy birds, The Weather Channel,  and Slacker the most.  That's in addition to the Kindle Reader.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

horsegoalie said:


> I use Go Launcher EX, Random Mahjong, Fruit Ninja, fluffy birds, The Weather Channel, *and Slacker * the most. That's in addition to the Kindle Reader.


What is Slacker? Is it anything like Pandora?


----------



## schuttziejr (May 25, 2010)

What is GO Launcher EX? I keep hearing everyone talk about it.


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

schuttziejr said:


> What is GO Launcher EX? I keep hearing everyone talk about it.


It's a launcher that replaces the carousel in the Kindle Fire. (Don't worry the stock Fire launcher doesn't go away ) It makes the Fire UI much more tablet-like. I prefer it over the stock Fire UI, but others do not. There's a thread here called Go Launcher Ex Question (I would link to it but don't know if that's possible in Tapatalk). That link has just about everything you need to know about Go Launcher & places to download it if you are interested.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

I love the Fire mainly as an ereader and so I check the 'daily deal' page for inexpensive books. They have had some great ones and at 99 cents or a buck 99 how can you go  wrong?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's rhe link for the Go Launcher thread....

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,97077.0.html

Betsy


----------



## schuttziejr (May 25, 2010)

I went to download the Go Launcher EX for my KindleFire off Amazon, and when I try to purchase it, it says that it's unavailable for Kindle Fire? I can't seem to figure out how to download it, but it seems like a nice alternative to the carousel!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, you can't get it for the Fire off Amazon.  Go to www.getjar.com on your Fire and you can get it free there (download the getjar app from that site to make it easiest to load apps from getjar); make sure in your Fire settings that you can load apps from other sites -- Settings > Device > Allow Installation of Applications > On


----------



## dougdirt (Jan 8, 2012)

What exactly type of things do you want to do on your Fire? Rather than a bunch of people just posting apps that won't interest you, list some of your interests and what you want to do and maybe someone knows of an app that is down that alley for you.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

If you need some productivity-on-the go stuff...  I really like both OfficeSuite Pro and Quickoffice (both were free at one point in the store), although I use OfficeSuite more than Quickoffice.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I love Go Launcher, and one of my favorite apps is ScreenDim, which lowers the brightness when you're in a dark room. I use it constantly. I have a Droid phone, and I also use GoMarks, which brings my Google bookmarks to my Fire, and of course, Tapatalk.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Hoosiermama said:


> I also use GoMarks, which brings my Google bookmarks to my Fire,


Oh, Mary, you are my new best friend! Mwah!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> Oh, Mary, you are my new best friend! Mwah!


  I use a computer at work, then we have a desktop at home, a laptop, and now the Fire. I love having my bookmarks no matter which machine I'm using. I'd be lost without that app, wandering aimlessly around the 'net, bumping into who-knows-what   You'll have to sideload it, but it works just fine.

The other app that I forgot to mention is Frostwire, which is what I use to get those apps from my Droid phone to my Fire. Then I don't have to go thru the hassle (which means getting up to get the laptop, or going to the desktop) of plugging it in to the computer to transfer apps.


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

Router is a really fun Puzzle http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0068TL23G/

I was cruising through it until I came along a puzzle I haven't been able to get pass yet.
It will give you hints sometimes, but not for the one I'm on right now.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

teralpar said:


> What is Slacker? Is it anything like Pandora?


Yep, pretty much like Pandora. I've used both on my iPhone, like them both.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Be sure to check for the daily Free App of the Day. And check this thread for "Favorite Apps": 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,94193.0.html

The ones I tend to use the most (besides GO Launcher) - Words with Friends, Skitmail (which I prefer to the regular email app that comes on the Fire, mostly because I can increase the font size), and Aldiko for reading ePub books. I've picked up quite a few free apps, some are good, some not so much. I also like having the apps for the getjar and 1mobile app stores (for those apps that aren't available from Amazon).


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Fruit ninja is all you will ever need! although iam quite a fan of mahjong, and theres also a sudoku game the name of which escapes me right now, but i've put a fair few hours into it!


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

My favorite apps:

Dropbox - sync files between PC and tablet.
KeePassDroid - Password keeper (I use Dropbox to sync database to PC).
OfficeSuite Pro - Works with Google Docs and Dropbox
ColorNote - Notepad & list app
Tapatalk - Access forums (like Kindle Boards)
Pulse - News/Blog reader
Zinio - Magazines
Poynt - Local info (theaters, restaurants)
ReadItLater - Save web articles for offline reading

Games:

Fruit Ninja
Cut the Rope
Words With Friends
Airport Mania HD (1 & 2)
Jelly Defense

I'm also a big social junkie, so I chat with people all the time on Kik, LiveProfile, Touch (formerly PingChat), FB Chat, and XMS. I also use Trillian to chat with people via AIM, Google Talk, YM, and MSN. I'm not sure how many of those are available on the Fire.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Steph H said:


> Yeah, you can't get it for the Fire off Amazon. Go to www.getjar.com on your Fire and you can get it free there (download the getjar app from that site to make it easiest to load apps from getjar); make sure in your Fire settings that you can load apps from other sites -- Settings > Device > Allow Installation of Applications > On


This is really helpful. However, when I try to Download something,I get this pop-up:
1)To download to your phone, go to m.getjar.com on your phone
2) select Quick Download at the bottom of the page.
3) Enter 167688

I don't see anywhere where it says 'Quick Download'. Can anyone help? Thanks in advance.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

*My favorite apps*
Documents to Go
FlightView Free
MapQuest
Splashtop
Restaurant Weight Watchers
TuneIn Radio

*My favorite games*
Angry Birds (any version)
aTilt 3D Labyrinth
Pinball HD
Reversi
Router
Where's My Water?


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

ayuryogini said:


> This is really helpful. However, when I try to Download something,I get this pop-up:
> 1)To download to your phone, go to m.getjar.com on your phone
> 2) select Quick Download at the bottom of the page.
> 3) Enter 167688
> ...


It's been awhile since I've done it that way -- now I have the GetJar app on my Fire so I can download directly instead of going through that code thing -- but I seem to recall it's a pretty small link. Well, looking on my Fire, not that small...but it's all the way at the bottom of the page, there's a Home link and a Quick Download link with a lightning bolt thing next to it.

But really, it's better to download the GetJar app so you can download directly. When I went to that m.getjar.com link using the Opera Mobile browser that I've installed, it popped up first thing with the option to download the GetJar app. Mind you, I still surf GetJar on my computer for the most part and then when I find something go search it in the app on the Fire, so maybe I'm still doing it the long way, but it *seems* easier....


----------



## sanshoku (Nov 24, 2011)

"My Tags", the app that help us manage every day's life.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

I absolutely love iheart Radio 



*Product Description*

The New iHeartRadio is creating the ultimate, all-in-one radio experience by combining the nation's top radio stations with the world's most advanced custom stations into a single, seamless experience. With the New iHeartRadio, you can tune in to real broadcast stations from across the country, from Z100 New York to KIIS FM in L.A., and every station in between. Over 800 stations coast to coast available anytime, anywhere.

Custom Radio with unprecedented control! Log in with Facebook to create your own custom stations for a more personalized experience. Enjoy unique stations based on your favorite songs or artists just like Pandora, but with many more songs, as well as a new Discovery Slider that lets you fine-tune your song selection for more or less discovery, depending on your mood.


----------

